# Anyone have the King Cat slingshot?



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Im curious about the King Cat slingshot.

Anyone have one?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I have one. Though, sad to say I haven't set it up and tried it yet.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't, but from what I've seen and heard you cannot go wrong with it.....pure beauty in my book.

He has one though:	....









http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry40155


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cliff,

Since I've been screwed in the stock market, lately I've been investing in slingshots.

I bought one King Cat and loved it.

So I bought a second to back the first one up, because I thought I'd live to be 80.

Then I got to thinking I'd live to 100. So I bought a third, to back up the second.

I'll probably never need numbers two or three. But since the old Boy Scout motto still rings out in my ears, I want to always be prepared, just in case.

I will never sell any of them. Numbers two and three are stored safely away, in case anything happens to number one.

I can only speak for me.

But if I want to, or need to, or am asked to, shoot at anything beyond the bounds of my own back yard....... (30 yards in any direction)......... I reach for the King Cat.

In my opinion, this thing is the sniper rifle of slingshots.

WD40


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cliff, one word describes the King Kat- AWESOME!!!! I don't know how Jack sold them for $90. Too me, just the amount of work that went into the frame easily surpasses the $90 mark. That is not counting the stunning Maple and the 440 stainless steel polished to perfection. Lot of slingshot there Bud. Well thought out and flawlessly crafted. Go for it. That is if he didn't sell them all!!!! Flatband


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Cliff,
> 
> Since I've been screwed in the stock market, lately I've been investing in slingshots.
> 
> ...


Cool, Im gonna get one.

As far as spares goes, I understand ABSOLUTELY your thinking. When I like something, anything, my first thought is of loss. What if it dies, goes away, or I can't get it anymore or they don't make it anymore.

As has been said, "Two is one, and one is none". (Heard this in the gun world regarding back-ups). If you have one gun and it goes down, then you have no gun. If you have two guns and the primary goes down, then you still have your one gun.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Cliff,

You have, so well, put into words my thinking.

When I really like something and never want to be without it, I get a backup, just in case.

These King Cats are great. Trust me.

I will tell you this: You've never seen one for sale in the classifieds, have you?

WD40


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Cliff,
> 
> You have, so well, put into words my thinking.
> 
> ...


WD, no I've never seen them up on the classified. I do think for the amount of work that's in them it's worth more.

I really feel that way with Flatband's bands and leather pouches too.

But will give you a report when i get the King Cat.


----------

